# Skim Coating Paneling



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

I read a thread awhile back where someone mentioned skim coating the grooves and seams to cover paneling. This is probably an old trick, but its the first time ive heard it, and its an awsome idea:thumbsup:

I'm just wandering from those who have done it. is nessacary to tape the seams to aviod the mud cracking?

Also any other prep other than what you would normally do with panels?


----------



## Cape Breton Painter (Nov 17, 2011)

I have filled and painted panels on a few occasions.

I found taping the seams where two panels butt up against each other is needed. Other then that you want to ensure to give the panelling a good scratch with sandpaper to remove the gloss prior to filling.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

If it was my baby i would remove the paneling and skim coat walls.No matter what you do to paneling still looks gaudy to me.Paneling always expands and contacts like crazy and never seems to hold caulk or mud well.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

mudbone said:


> If it was my baby i would remove the paneling and skim coat walls.No matter what you do to paneling still looks gaudy to me.Paneling always expands and contacts like crazy and never seems to hold caulk or mud well.


Have to agree there. There is no way IMO it will look professional


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

mudbone said:


> If it was my baby i would remove the paneling and skim coat walls.No matter what you do to paneling still looks gaudy to me.Paneling always expands and contacts like crazy and never seems to hold caulk or mud well.


I agree with mudbone here. MDF wont expand and contract as much as wood will but it still moves none-the-less. It sounds alot like the stuff that was pretty common in the 80's, usually mdf/particleboard of some sort. Remove the panelling. If there isnt drywall behind it already install and tape up otherwise just skim the existing wall. 

Attempting to skim panneling is a half-assed, cheap but not clever fix. not to mention it will probably look like hell. Do it right or dont do it at all, your starting a business from the sounds of your posts. You could do a dozen things right, create alot of happy customers. People will talk alot more about the things you did wrong.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Never paint over paneling or wallpaper ! Do a job right or not at all !


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

mudbone said:


> If it was my baby i would remove the paneling and skim coat walls.No matter what you do to paneling still looks gaudy to me.Paneling always expands and contacts like crazy and never seems to hold caulk or mud well.





Builtmany said:


> Have to agree there. There is no way IMO it will look professional





StripandCaulk said:


> I agree with mudbone here. MDF wont expand and contract as much as wood will but it still moves none-the-less. It sounds alot like the stuff that was pretty common in the 80's, usually mdf/particleboard of some sort. Remove the panelling. If there isnt drywall behind it already install and tape up otherwise just skim the existing wall.
> 
> Attempting to skim panneling is a half-assed, cheap but not clever fix. not to mention it will probably look like hell. Do it right or dont do it at all, your starting a business from the sounds of your posts. You could do a dozen things right, create alot of happy customers. People will talk alot more about the things you did wrong.



Thank for pulling me away from the ledge. Theres no particular job in mind, just came across it in a previous post and sounded like a good idea. I'm glad a asked.:thumbsup:


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Last time I tried this, I decided no more. Just seemed to give me trouble. Too much to take the risk. Since then I strip and replace with rock. That or work with the original rock that was behind the paneling. 

Got some pics somewhere.


----------

